# Doggie Central Pack Party - Toronto



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I just received an e-mail from Doggie Central (427 and Queensway area in Etobicoke) about their next pack party:

Sunday April 3rd
2:30pm - 4:00pm
The Dog's Park
$15 per family

Must register in advance: 416-412-7771

More info: Welcome to Doggie Central - Toronto Dog Training and Indoor Dog Park


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Stephhh you need to stop posting awesome toronto dog events     

That sounds like so much fun, if you go take lots of pictures!!! 

(ps. when my bro finishes HS we are moving back to Toronto so you must please keep me informed of all these amazing dog events!! moving back to my home land commence in 1 year!!!!)


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't make this event but we took Molson when he was around 9 months old and he had a great time. 

That's exciting that your fam will be moving back! T-minus 1 year!


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, this is the one I posted about in the Ontario group about a month ago. Obie and I are already signed up!
Doggie Central is where we go with Obie for his Obedience and Agility classes. It's a fun place!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

wenryder said:


> Yeah, this is the one I posted about in the Ontario group about a month ago. Obie and I are already signed up!
> Doggie Central is where we go with Obie for his Obedience and Agility classes. It's a fun place!


lol sorry I totally forgot that you posted about it!


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey!

(Steph just saw your response, no need to be sorry, the more publicity, the better!)

This is a just a reminder that Doggie Central is hosting their Golden Retriever Pack Party next weekend!
Be sure to call and reserve your spot. Prizes to be won!!

Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I have to work until 3:30


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm sad to announce that this event has been cancelled - not enough people signed up.


----------

